
Disney Enterprises, Inc. V. RICKSON RODRICKS / DOMAEN.COM - styfle
http://www.adrforum.com/domaindecisions/1756501.htm
======
styfle
To summarize, someone is typo squatting Disney (an many other domains) which
tricks users into installing a Chrome extension.

Here's the relevant part:

> Respondent’s <disenychannel.com>, <disneychsnel.com>, and
> <disneycjannel.com> domain names are identical or confusingly similar to
> Complainant’s trademarks.

> Respondent has no rights or legitimate interests in the <disenychannel.com>,
> <disneychsnel.com>, and <disneycjannel.com> domain names. Respondent is not
> commonly known by the domain names, nor has Complainant authorized,
> licensed, or otherwise permitted Respondent to use the DISNEY CHANNEL mark.
> Respondent also does not use the domain names in connection with a bona fide
> offering of goods or services or legitimate noncommercial or fair use.
> Rather, Respondent displays the message "You’re one click from your
> destination" on the resolving domain, and asks visitors to click a
> "CONTINUE" button in order to view the website. When users click this
> button, the user is prompted to agree to install a "Safe Browsing Chrome"
> extension. Respondent also uses the <disneychsnel.com> and
> <disneycjannel.com> domain names to redirect users to a landing page which
> have links to sites related to Complainant’s products or services, although
> not limited to Complainant’s own goods and services. Further, Respondent
> attempts to sell the <disneycjannel.com> domain name on the resolving
> domain. Finally, Respondent’s slight misspelling of its registered marks and
> domain name constitutes typosquatting, further demonstrating Respondent’s
> lack of rights and legitimate interests.

